# Fireworks



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Does anyone know what the law says (assuming there is a law) about fireworks here in Spain? Do people need a licence? Is there a restriction on time of day?

We are being woken most nights at the moment by loud bangs from fireworks. These are not firework displays but just the loud bangs - very loud like a bomb. They just let off one or two but it is enough to wake us all.

The times they let them off is anywhere from midnight to 4am. We are not sure who is doing this but we suspect a local restaurant or the chiringuito on the beach.

Is there anything we can do about this?


----------



## moosh555 (Nov 9, 2012)

DunWorkin said:


> Does anyone know what the law says (assuming there is a law) about fireworks here in Spain? Do people need a licence? Is there a restriction on time of day?
> 
> We are being woken most nights at the moment by loud bangs from fireworks. These are not firework displays but just the loud bangs - very loud like a bomb. They just let off one or two but it is enough to wake us all.
> 
> ...


Our local Ayuntamiento employ a firework man to do this to signal the start etc of some entertainment going on.Unlike the British the Spanish tend to prefer late night entertainment in the summer as its cooler and wouldnt dream of going to bed before 5a.m.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

It really depends what you mean by 'fireworks'. Anyone can let off the little bangers - I've seen children as young as 3 or 4 running around in the streets lighting them and throwing them at passers by.

As I understand it, you don't have to be licensed to use 'proper' fireworks. Around here they are used at weddings or indeed any private party. Our next door neighbour has many fiestas - it's just one of those things done in Spain.

... and yes, fiestas in Spain go on very late into the wee hours! That's just how it is here.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Happens all over the place. Grin and bear it, with earplugs in. I don't think you have any other choice.


----------

